# Co2 equipment



## orest (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there, I recently acquired this 7.5lb tank from a friend and would like to know what do I need to use in order to accommodate this isn't my 20g planted tank.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Usually people use a dual guage regulator. Yours is a single. So yours probably just says tank pressure. And not output pressure. Also a needle valve is needed although I do see yours has a valve but im not sure if that will work properly. You might not be able to control the Co2 properly without a needle valve. Most people use a solonoid on there Co2 tank aswell. You can hook it up to a timer so it turns the Co2 off when your lights turn off. Co2 is not needed when the lights are off because plants dont take in Co2 at night. The solonoid also helps with not wasting Co2. You will need a check valve aswell so water doesnt go from the tank back into the regulator when it is turned off. You also need a diffuser and a bubble counter. So if you are willing to purchase a new regulator I know J&L sells a milwakee regulator with built in needle valve, soloniod and bubble counter for $110 that was the best deal I could find.

So to some it up this is what you need

Needle valve
Bubble counter
diffuser
check valve
Co2 tubing 
Solonoid valve (if you want but not needed/recomended
New regulator (yours miight work so you might not need one)


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

orest said:


> Hi there, I recently acquired this 7.5lb tank from a friend and would like to know what do I need to use in order to accommodate this isn't my 20g planted tank.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Fire me a PM. I can help you. It's easy.


----------

